# imap authorization



## dns (Feb 19, 2012)

```
# telnet localhost 143
1 login test 123
* BYE Temporary problem, please try again later
Connection closed by foreign host.
```


```
# cat /var/log/maillog
Feb 20 00:16:32 shells imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=test, ip=[::1]
Feb 20 00:16:32 shells imapd: authentication error: Input/output error
```

I have installed Cyrus-sasl, postfix, courier-imap and courier-authlib.
Installed from  http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/515/506/
I no have dovecot.
It work with MySQL, but doesn't work :/


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure courier-imap correctly authenticates with MySQL.


----------

